# Anyone know this species?



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

Could be an easy one but im not really sure. It was labeled nothing but african cichlids at the LFS.










is it a kenyi?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup. They get pretty big and don't stay that good looking. They can be highly aggressive too.


----------



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

Will i have problems in the future with this little guy in a mixed malawi (mostly mbuna) tank?


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends on tank size and other inhabitants


----------



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

peterock44 said:


> Depends on tank size and other inhabitants


55g bunch of caves, and a wide variety of more aggressive malawi cichlids. There will be about 12 fish total when im done stocking


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Whether it works or not depends on a number of factors. If it is a female, it won't look much different than it does now as an adult, and won't be a problem. If it is a male, it will turn yellow, and they can be quite aggressive. If you've got mostly aggressive mbuna, it could become a problem, or it might be fine. I guess for your situation, the best thing to do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

awesome! thanks everyone, its not a big deal if it turns out to not be working for the tank. i have lfs' that will gladly take him in. but how long should it take to see a color change? a couple months?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

sikklid said:


> awesome! thanks everyone, its not a big deal if it turns out to not be working for the tank. i have lfs' that will gladly take him in. but how long should it take to see a color change? a couple months?


The colour change could happen by 2", or as late as 3.5", depending on how dominant it is within the tank.


----------



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

Thanks again for the help!


----------

